# Inshore fishing for flounders



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

Can anyone give me some tips for fishing for flounders around here? I am all new from texas and i only found one fishing spot that is HWY 90 beween pace and pensacola.And may i ask how you set up your line for them what rig you use and bait.


----------



## Dragonfire21281 (Apr 7, 2011)

i use a carolina rig with a 15in leader with live bull minnows

but in a Newbie. Not Pro in the Least but it works for me


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

Dragonfire21281 said:


> i use a carolina rig with a 15in leader with live bull minnows
> 
> but in a Newbie. Not Pro in the Least but it works for me


thanks for the tip i just mite try that next time i go. just seems hard to catch them from the bank


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

I like using light braid and a 20-30 flouro leader. I\'ve always had best result with a red jig head and white soft plastic but gulps work well too. Jig head size depends on the depth. Another popular method is just a jighead with a bullminnow hooked through the mouth like you said. Gotta work it pretty slow bumping it off the bottom. The are ambush preditors so moving around and covering a lot of ground is important


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

I can't catch the damn things on a regular basis. Incidental catches only. Would love to find a flounder "expert" to glob onto and figure them out.

Maybe I'm not patient enough... don't know.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Wirelessly posted

After a good cold front they are easy to limit on near the jetties and bridge. Check some of the reefs just outside the pass too


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

thanks for all the tips guys. i been looking hard for some bank fishing spots for them.i guess i gotta find me a cheap boat to catch them.


----------



## blue75966 (Sep 9, 2011)

bigrick said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I like using light braid and a 20-30 flouro leader. I\'ve always had best result with a red jig head and white soft plastic but gulps work well too. Jig head size depends on the depth. Another popular method is just a jighead with a bullminnow hooked through the mouth like you said. Gotta work it pretty slow bumping it off the bottom. The are ambush preditors so moving around and covering a lot of ground is important


 
do you fish outta a boat are you fish off the bank for them when you fish like that?


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Blue a kayak can open up ur options without spending to much I've only caught flounder on accident but just a idea I usually fish where u do but in my kayak


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

ya, being able to move around will help you catch a lot more fish.


----------



## jackstraw (Jan 3, 2011)

good info above! i am sure this stuff will work too...

http://capt-tim.blogspot.com/2011/05/targeting-flounder-on-georgia-coast.html


----------

